Ask HN: What's your favorite Machine Learning topic? - r0f1
======
giardini
Hinton's "capsule networks":

[https://www.wired.com/story/googles-ai-wizard-unveils-a-
new-...](https://www.wired.com/story/googles-ai-wizard-unveils-a-new-twist-on-
neural-networks/)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTawFwUvnLE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTawFwUvnLE)

[https://hackernoon.com/what-is-a-capsnet-or-capsule-
network-...](https://hackernoon.com/what-is-a-capsnet-or-capsule-
network-2bfbe48769cc)

They sound a bit like "grandmother neurons/cells":

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandmother_cell](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandmother_cell)

I would very much appreciate an ELI5 of capsules and some prognostications
about how capsules may affect the state of the art in neural networks and the
current flood of papers and graduate students in the pipeline of ML.

